# Push-down Bars



## Zero Day Defense (Feb 2, 2021)

I'm referring to these:









Anybody else have experience with them? I'm not that experienced with strength training, so all I know is "work out for a fixed number of reps and sets or until my muscles are about to give way".


----------



## Superman93 (Feb 2, 2021)

These poses look retarded kys


----------



## misterduckford (Feb 2, 2021)

It's another gimmick preying on people who think just one more piece of equipment will motivate them imo.


----------



## CobraPlissken (Feb 2, 2021)

I misread it as "push-down bras" and was so confused for a hot second


----------



## NOT Sword Fighter Super (Feb 2, 2021)

Lol, the model is all CGI'ed up.


----------



## oldTireWater (Feb 2, 2021)

Looks like junk. If you want to spend money on a gimmick that is actually kinda ok then find some knock-off TRX-style suspension system. Or just get a piece of 1" webbing and rig something up.


----------



## Prince Lotor (Feb 2, 2021)

Looks dumb. If you look at the pictures you can see how you have to secure it in place by leaning on it and pressing it into your body or by holding it with your other wrist at an awkward angle. Equal and opposite force is not going to feel good on the other wrist, or whatever body part you are pressing it into.

Just buy some free-weights. There is nothing that thing does better than free-weights.


----------



## Milkis (Feb 2, 2021)

Prince Lotor said:


> Looks dumb. If you look at the pictures you can see how you have to secure it in place by leaning on it and pressing it into your body or by holding it with your other wrist at an awkward angle. Equal and opposite force is not going to feel good on the other wrist, or whatever body part you are pressing it into.
> 
> Just buy some free-weights. There is nothing that thing does better than free-weights.


And a broom and a table so you can do inverted rows


----------



## Sped Xing (Feb 5, 2021)

Prince Lotor said:


> Just buy some free-weights. There is nothing that thing does better than free-weights.


With free weights, you'd be hard pressed to slip and smack yourself in the nose.


----------



## Biden's Chosen (Feb 5, 2021)

People dissing this obviously have never tried it.

I was finally able to stop my synthol injections and maintain my manly physique simply by using push-down bars every other day, 10 min each time. It got me so much attention from women at work and just walking down the street. I wouldn't even be able to bench press all the women I've laid since. Or any of them.

Seriously try it for yourself:

https://www.amazon.com/Push-Down-Upper-Workout-Equipment/dp/B07ZQ56YL7?affiliate=shiftyjew


----------

